# How much does your male weigh at 7 months



## KristenMarino13

my Noah just turned 7 months sunday he weighs in at 61.0 pounds I havent measured his height but he is more tall than anything I think he is growing tall first than will fill out later I was just curious what other peoples dogs weighed I noticed mine slowed down cgrowing around 5 to 6 months does it pick back up ?


----------



## KZoppa

They definitely grow UP before they grow OUT for sure. usually around 6 months, you can see their growth slows down a bit. they're not skyrocketing to being an adult dog anymore but they are still growing. They usually grow up until about their first birthday to year and a half and after that, they spend time filling out. I don't remember how big my last boy was at that age but he was also mixed. My current boy is only 15 weeks old so cant give you an idea with him.


----------



## Oberan's Dad

Just weighed my boy after a bath today. 7 months and a week he's 79 lbs soaking wet. Dad is a little over 100 lbs.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## LoveEcho

At 7 months, Echo was about 60 lbs and looked like a horse.

At three years, he's 81 lbs and still looks like a horse :crazy: He's only JUST stopped filling out, though he stopped growing height-wise around a year.


----------



## AngVi

It's crazy how fast they grow! My boy is 8 months old - haven't weighed him in a month - 
He was up to 82 pds of solid muscle. He thinks he is a Lap dog, loves to snuggle  



Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## bubbles1984

My boy Charlie is just over 7 months and weighed in at 35kgs on Sunday. Which I think is about 77 pounds.










Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## shawk2424

Mine weighs about 63lbs and is 60cm tall.


----------



## GSDAlphaMom

Eli 7 months, 80 lbs:

















Still wet from swimming I see.


----------



## Rosella

*Tiger*

my pup is 6 n half. he's gonna be 7 on this 27th november
but he is sooo small
i took him from a pet
he is the top quality one, registered by kennel club
but now he is just not eating much
he doesnt eats dog food even when i mix them with minced meat and gravy pouches
he weights about 52 pounds
he was 52 pounds wen he was 4 months old....he used to be sooo big that tym
i just dunno wat to do
i checked him with vet and evrything is normal
please help me out


----------



## bobbyjen

Atticus is 6 1/2 months and weighs 77 lbs of solid muscle. He is a long haired black GSD. 
Daddy is 120 lbs.


----------



## Derrick jenkins

My GSD is 5 days from 7 months and weighs in at 81lbs.


----------



## WNGD

Derrick jenkins said:


> My GSD is 5 days from 7 months and weighs in at 81lbs.


Old thread but pics of this 7 month 81 pound dog required as that a lot of young dog .....


----------



## Fodder

WNGD said:


> Old thread but pics of this 7 month 81 pound dog required as that a lot of young dog .....


added ☝🏽
he’s beautiful @Derrick jenkins


----------

